# What do you look for in a snowboard hoodie?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Not cotton (if I will be riding in it), and no obnoxious neons or colour blocks. Keep it simple.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanna help but idk what I look for. The only specific snowboard hoodie I own is this one CANDYGRIND GO SNOWBOARDING ZIP HOODIE - BLACK


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

agree with the not-cotton! I'm happy to pay more for a hoodie that is a little more technical. For years I've worn the burton bonded hoodie as a mid-layer. Its been good to me. I'd love to see what you can come up with, as would many other forum members I'm sure.
Also, and I'm not sure how to describe it. I really like hoods that are sewn so that they don't stick up in a point when they're on your head. anyone else agree with me on that one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unicorns!!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Unicorns!!!!!!


+1

If it doesn't have Unicorns I don't even bother with it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd be willing to pay any amount of money if my hoddie came with a unicorn. You let me know....


----------



## EDMFLAVOR (Oct 24, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Not cotton (if I will be riding in it), and no obnoxious neons or colour blocks. Keep it simple.


Cotton is rotten, affirmative. We will look into some non cotton fabric, but making a non cotton hoodie isn't easy unfortunately. 



hhaidar said:


> agree with the not-cotton! I'm happy to pay more for a hoodie that is a little more technical. For years I've worn the burton bonded hoodie as a mid-layer. Its been good to me. I'd love to see what you can come up with, as would many other forum members I'm sure.
> Also, and I'm not sure how to describe it. I really like hoods that are sewn so that they don't stick up in a point when they're on your head. anyone else agree with me on that one?


Yes, i know exactly what you mean, makes you look like a fool when it "pops" at the top.



ThunderChunky said:


> I'd be willing to pay any amount of money if my hoddie came with a unicorn. You let me know....


Ill work on that.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i was about to flip when i read the title to this thread. thinking some kid ask advise on picking hoodies.... 
i wouldnt put it past someone on here tho.... 

thanks for not being that guy.....


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I like wrist gaiters 

And can't be cotton if it's for riding. 

Media pocket in the chest area.

Higher neck zipper (so it can zip to your chin and not leave the neck exposed.

Roomy Hood.

There are a few gimmicky ideas that aren't that bad. I like the plastic "Cigar Tube" with designated pocket. Great for those on the big mountain who need a place to stash their...uh...cigar, and not have to worry about it getting crushed.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I would totally buy a technical hoody that does not have a KKK shaped hood and a unicorn print on front.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the cotton thing has been beaten to death, so we all know there's that. Then, for me, it needs to zip up a little higher than normal, and a non pointy hood is also good. Thumb holes are great as well. Last but not least, some kind of easy access media or pass pocket.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Well, the cotton thing has been beaten to death, so we all know there's that. Then, for me, it needs to zip up a little higher than normal, and a non pointy hood is also good. Thumb holes are great as well. Last but not least, some kind of easy access media or pass pocket.


lol. I like your thinking (check my reply a few posts earlier)


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Sessions uses some fantastic material for their softshell hoodies. DWR finish with a 10k laminate in an ultra lightweight hoodie is great times, I highly recommend copying that material with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Make them long, not large. Use solid colors. Make them with a warm breathable fabric that wicks moisture.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Make them long, not large. Use solid colors. Make them with a warm breathable fabric that wicks moisture.


yes, long not large. i hate when i get a hoody that barely makes it past my waist yet is about 3 times the width of my body. 

the 2 main things id like in a hoodie are lots of pockets and maybe some secret/concealed ones and a good material thats water repellent and moisture wicking.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i know its a small market but something in a tall size would be amazing and like to 2 above me said, slim and long. personally i would like to see one without a front zipper, just a pull over. however i tend to like things that aren't overly popular lol so maybe just do the opposit.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate those long hoodies that are halfway down my thighs. Not everyone is a 18 years old boarder with long hair, 5'11' and 145 lbs. Nothing is worse than a hoodie that hangs lower than your jacket. I'm thinking if you wear your pants around your waist like you are supposed to and not around your knees, you wont need a hoodie that fits like a dress (see thread about gay Snowboarders)....  jj

and for god sakes, NO pullover hoodies. Having the option of unzipping a little to let in some fresh air is great. A pullover would eliminate that option.

But that just my opinion.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> I hate those long hoodies that are halfway down my thighs. Not everyone is a 18 years old boarder with long hair, 5'11' and 145 lbs. Nothing is worse than a hoodie that hangs lower than your jacket. I'm thinking if you wear your pants around your waist like you are supposed to and not around your knees, you wont need a hoodie that fits like a dress (see thread about gay Snowboarders)....  jj
> 
> and for god sakes, NO pullover hoodies. Having the option of unzipping a little to let in some fresh air is great. A pullover would eliminate that option.
> 
> But that just my opinion.


A 1/4 zip would be a cool compromise and there aren't any being made that would have those other features so you'd have a fairly unique product on your hands.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Irahi said:


> Sessions uses some fantastic material for their softshell hoodies. DWR finish with a 10k laminate in an ultra lightweight hoodie is great times, I highly recommend copying that material with extreme prejudice.


Pretty much. Sessions softshell hoodies are the shit. Almost perfect. I have two of them. THe only thing I'd change is the elastic material around the cuffs and waist. Snow sticks to that shit like a mother and it's tough to keep ice build up off of it. Other than that, yeah, they're pretty much nailing it.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Last year's Kreuger does not have the spongy elastic materials around the edges. Too bad they screwed the pooch on this year's styling, no solids whatsoever for the lose :\


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Justin said:


> i know its a small market but something in a tall size would be amazing and like to 2 above me said, slim and long. personally i would like to see one without a front zipper, just a pull over. however i tend to like things that aren't overly popular lol so maybe just do the opposit.


Just what you're looking for:

Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc. Home


----------



## drthomp22 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thick hood, strong cuffs so they wont stretch out, soft on the inside that doesnt require hang drying to stay soft.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I use a Patagonia R1 fleece hoody under all of my shells if its nasty or cold. It has a tight hood which works well with helmets or shell hoods and if zipped all the way up pretty much becomes a balaclava. Its more of a form fitting piece that is long and has thumb holes in the sleeves. A great base or mid layer. Bonus if you find on a web special like I did!

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-r1-regulator-hoody?p=40072-0-804


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Something that fits a 54 chest


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

david_z said:


> Just what you're looking for:
> 
> Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc. Home


aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww cheay motha licka. thats my stylz yo. lol im 6'6" and 200lbs so tall and slender is kinda what i need. not a lot of cloths that fit me properly.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Justin said:


> aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww cheay motha licka. thats my stylz yo. lol im 6'6" and 200lbs so tall and slender is kinda what i need. not a lot of cloths that fit me properly.


Even being 6 ft is hard. I found some nice ones at First Drop Clothing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Pockets that are deep enough so that stuff won't fall out. Sleeves that are a little overlong so the cuffs never pull. Hoods with a little extra space so they don't pull on the shoulders when you turn your head. Good zippers. If you want to get fancy, put an ipod pocket inside.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Pockets that are deep enough so that stuff won't fall out. Sleeves that are a little overlong so the cuffs never pull. Hoods with a little extra space so they don't pull on the shoulders when you turn your head. Good zippers. If you want to get fancy, put an ipod pocket inside.


Yeah long sleeves are a must. I hate strapping in and having my sleeve come halfway up my forearm. Then wasting 5 mins tucking my gloves back into them.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I would totally buy a technical hoody that does not have a KKK shaped hood and a unicorn print on front.


Brings up a good point about the hood, if it's going to be stitched up the top of the hood, don't stitch it directly up the middle, use 2 stitching lines spaced apart.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Even being 6 ft is hard. I found some nice ones at First Drop Clothing.


thx i will check them out.


----------

